

Jim Rogers discussing Government at Home initiative - dataminer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3XYyoE4tL8

======
dataminer
The idea behind this initiative is that every Congressman stays in his own
district 75% of the time, they use video conferencing to have meetings with
other congressmen, vote on bills online. This will allow them to spend more
time with their own constituents, and away from Washington lobbyists.

